# Highlights for Dark Hair



## Californian (Jun 7, 2004)

Kristina posted about what color of highlights look good on darker hair. I found some pics of gals with dark hair who got highlights. Here are the before and afters:

Before:






After with a few golden highlights:





Before: 



After with golden highlights:





Before: 



After with medium brown highlights:





Red Highlights:








Pretty Reddish highlights on very dark-haired model:


----------



## Laura (Jun 7, 2004)

God i love that last pic.. Ive dar, dark brown hair.. Might even get something like this done myself!


----------



## Californian (Jun 7, 2004)

I think the reddish highlights and golden ones are pretty striking and add warmth.


----------



## Californian (Jun 8, 2004)

*Here are some more highlighting pics I found



*

*Before:* 



*After* with a hair-painting technique called "baliage" to add highlights :






*Before:*






*After *(Hairstylist Laurie first lightened Jillian's natural color a couple of notches and is now applying highlights. Laurie actually knows the stylist who colors J.Lo's hair and was able to explain how the superstar achieved her lightened locks in stages. She advised Jillian to do the same. "If you go slowly, step by step, then your hair stays healthier, the color looks natural and eventually you can get very blonde hair if you want," says Laurie.)




(Not blonde...yet, but it's exactly what Jillian wanted. "I love it," she says. "I'm very happy. Sometimes plain dark hair has no dimensions. It looks shimmery now! And I'm definitely going to keep doing it so that it will get lighter." )

*Before:*






*After *(using three shades of blonde highlights):


----------

